# Spec-V back pressure problem



## ADspecV (Jul 20, 2005)

hey I just installed a DC sports 4-2-1 race header and a Tanabe catback exhaust on a 2005 Spec-V, and I get this bad bubble pop noise when I shift! Has anybody taken off the cat converter on their spec-V and redid all the pipping and have the same problem? If so how do you fix this? it is annoying! Oh yeah, how do you get the O2 sensor to stop making my Service engine light come on?
Thanks!


----------



## blackspecv05 (May 29, 2005)

ADspecV said:


> hey I just installed a DC sports 4-2-1 race header and a Tanabe catback exhaust on a 2005 Spec-V, and I get this bad bubble pop noise when I shift! Has anybody taken off the cat converter on their spec-V and redid all the pipping and have the same problem? If so how do you fix this? it is annoying! Oh yeah, how do you get the O2 sensor to stop making my Service engine light come on?
> Thanks!


get a sim for your second o2 sensor!!! or get a cat put in!!!!!!!!!!!!!

do you like the dc header? im been think of getting it for om 05 spec v!


----------



## ADspecV (Jul 20, 2005)

blackspecv05 said:


> get a sim for your second o2 sensor!!! or get a cat put in!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> do you like the dc header? im been think of getting it for om 05 spec v!


how do you go about getting a sim? As far as the cat, its a problem cause Like I know you know the cat is attached to the stock header, to install a cat i would have to cut a place for it in my new piping, but the gains from the header are great! DC is the way to go.


----------



## Sorority Demon (Jul 15, 2005)

*O2 Sensor*

I went to the local import tuner shop, in Skokie, IL and had an O2 sensor ordered from Stillen for $75.04. It should be here in about a week. I have no idea to install it though... I am going to need help with that.


----------



## 2ndGlance (Jun 22, 2005)

Casper Electronics Sim
http://store.summitracing.com/default.asp?Ntt=casper&Ntk=KeywordSearch&DDS=1&searchinresults=false&N=0&target=egnsearch.asp 
$44.95 from Summit
$49.95 from Casper Electronics 

Install (pdf format)


----------



## ADspecV (Jul 20, 2005)

*sensor*

Well the 02 sensor is not a problem, I have both of them installed in the new header, but the readings of the airflow and carb that flows through now it tripping the sensor. but does anybody know how to get rid of the slight backfire I get with aftermarker exhaust and header?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

a 10 dollar ghetto sim will work fine.


----------



## 2ndGlance (Jun 22, 2005)

Zac said:


> a 10 dollar ghetto sim will work fine.


where can i get one at?


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

Zac said:


> a 10 dollar ghetto sim will work fine.




these work great.


----------



## matt123 (Dec 2, 2004)

ADspecV said:


> hey I just installed a DC sports 4-2-1 race header and a Tanabe catback exhaust on a 2005 Spec-V, and I get this bad bubble pop noise when I shift! Has anybody taken off the cat converter on their spec-V and redid all the pipping and have the same problem? If so how do you fix this? it is annoying! Oh yeah, how do you get the O2 sensor to stop making my Service engine light come on?
> Thanks!


Dear lord, why on earth would you want to get RID of that delightful noise??

I have a MSMiata that has a delightful tendency to burble and pop depending on how I time my shifts. The pops are excess fuel burning off in the exhaust. I get them (as do others) in the MSMiata when the ECU has started to dump fuel to match the turbo's pressure boost but I end up shifting instead of staying on the gas, forcing the excess fuel out the exhaust.

Annoying? It's the sound that any true sports car should have. Granted, we're talking about a Sentra here, but... [sigh] People make all these efforts to have fast cars but then want to cover up the charm and personality. It's like getting an Auto becuase you don't want to shift, what the hell is the point?

The irony is that some people are replacing their exhausts in favor of something that given an obnoxious, synthetic buzz to give the allusion of speed and others at the same time are trying to cover up the genuine exhaust notes that give the car character.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

2ndGlance said:


> where can i get one at?


gray mulligen on the vboard sells them for 10 bucks shipped.
PM him.
http://forums.thevboard.com/index.php


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

as far as the noise, a high flow cat will work better than even a resonator. i have a high flow cat welded on my downpipe and the difference is night and day.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

matt123 said:


> Dear lord, why on earth would you want to get RID of that delightful noise??
> 
> I have a MSMiata that has a delightful tendency to burble and pop depending on how I time my shifts. The pops are excess fuel burning off in the exhaust. I get them (as do others) in the MSMiata when the ECU has started to dump fuel to match the turbo's pressure boost but I end up shifting instead of staying on the gas, forcing the excess fuel out the exhaust.
> 
> ...


 Gotta love turbo cars. I've got a perrin downpipe and HKS exhaust ( catless) and when ever I get on it and then off quickly, I get nice fireball. My back bumper hates me though. lol


----------



## ADspecV (Jul 20, 2005)

*o2 sim*



Zac said:


> gray mulligen on the vboard sells them for 10 bucks shipped.
> PM him.
> http://forums.thevboard.com/index.php


 did you have one of these sensors from him put in your car?


----------



## ADspecV (Jul 20, 2005)

*02 sim*

I cant find a simulator! I even went on ebay.somebody got a link out there to a site that sells one?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

no, i have a magnaflow/carsound high flow cat. and search for the user graymulligan or gen and PM him. he still sells them.


----------



## ReTroAcTive (Oct 21, 2004)

you can get one from Mossy Performance for $75.00


----------

